# Benutzerkontenproblem bei Linux!

## doubleJay

Hallo,

hab versucht, unter der Befehlskonsole einen Benutzer mehreren gruppen zuzuordnen.

jedoch funktioniert das nicht so wie erwünscht ... mit dem Befehl usermod bekomme ich es zwar hin die gruppe zu ändern, jedoch kann der Benutzer damit nur Mitglied einer Gruppe sein.

Muss doch irgendwie gehen oder?

Bitte um Hilfe.

MfG

----------

## Sourcecode

man useradd

----------

## smg

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> man useradd

 

Verstehe ich nicht, aber nun gut.  :Smile: 

Probiere mal gpasswd.  :Smile: 

```
gpasswd -a user group
```

----------

## doubleJay

useradd damit leg ich einen benutzer an ... das hab ich doch schon längst ... eine gruppe zugeordnet bei dem befehl useradd hab ich auch ... nun soll er jedoch noch einer weziten gruppe zugeordnet werden!

----------

## Genone

Du must bei usermod alle Gruppen angeben in denen der User Mitglied sein soll. Und zwar mit -G, nicht mit -g.

----------

## smg

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Du must bei usermod alle Gruppen angeben in denen der User Mitglied sein soll. Und zwar mit -G, nicht mit -g.

 

oder so.  :Smile:  aber das ist umständlich, wenn man den user zu ner  gruppe hinzufügen muss und erst gucken muss in welcher gruppe er bereits ist. okay, mit id ist das zwar kein problem, aber man muss trotzdem mehr tippen. *g* faulheit ftw.

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
vim /etc/group
```

----------

## smg

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> vim /etc/group
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist gut, aber auch für Anfänger?  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## doubleJay

geht auch mit usermod -G erstegruppe,zweitegruppe Benutzername

Trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> vim /etc/group
> ```
> ...

 

Stimmt, für Anfänger ist

```
nano /etc/group
```

 besser geeignet.  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *schmutzfinger wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> vim /etc/group
> ```
> ...

 

Also wenn schon dann doch bitte richtig:

```
vigr
```

----------

## smg

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*    *smg wrote:*    *schmutzfinger wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> vim /etc/group
> ```
> ...

 

Cool. Das kannte ich noch nicht!

```
man vigr 
```

 :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## BuLLy

```
emerge  superadduser
```

Damt kannste dann sehr bequem Benutzer anlegen.

```
superadduser hanz
```

Der Rest wird dann abgefragt.

Gruß

BuLLy

----------

